# Self-rolling snowballs



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

What? 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/topics/w...rare-self-rolling-snow-balls-found-in-UK.html


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I like the phrase"I'm the wrong side of 50"

and use of word "gobsmacked"..lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm sure the "wrong side of 50" means "less than 50"


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I saw this happen once, but they weren't quite that big, more like tennis ball size...still pretty cool to see


----------

